# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Frecuencia de información sobre el nivel de los embalses.

## Juan Miguel Torre

Buenos días, lo primero que quiero comentaros es que es un placer pasar por aquí cada cierto tiempo y leer vuestros temas, vuestras opiniones tan interesantes. Me gusta aprender algo mas con vuestra ayuda.

No sé si es el lugar idóneo para preguntarlo pero creo que hace dos semanas aproximadamente se pasó de informar a cada hora sobre el estado de la mayoría de los embalses a hacerlo semanalmente.


Hago un seguimiento del estío de algunos embalses y de cuando y cómo se produce el inicio de recarga y sobre datos de otros años en muchos ocurre por estas fechas. Por supuesto con los datos de frecuencia semanales la percepción de todo esto que comento disminuye notablemente.


Saludos y muchas gracias por todos estos años de buena información que me ofreceis.

----------

frfmfrfm (29-jul-2017),Jonasino (30-jul-2017),perdiguera (30-jul-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

> Buenos días, lo primero que quiero comentaros es que es un placer pasar por aquí cada cierto tiempo y leer vuestros temas, vuestras opiniones tan interesantes. Me gusta aprender algo mas con vuestra ayuda.
> 
> No sé si es el lugar idóneo para preguntarlo pero creo que hace dos semanas aproximadamente se pasó de informar a cada hora sobre el estado de la mayoría de los embalses a hacerlo semanalmente.
> 
> 
> Hago un seguimiento del estío de algunos embalses y de cuando y cómo se produce el inicio de recarga y sobre datos de otros años en muchos ocurre por estas fechas. Por supuesto con los datos de frecuencia semanales la percepción de todo esto que comento disminuye notablemente.
> 
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias por todos estos años de buena información que me ofreceis.


Hola Juan Miguel, para tu conocimiento, tal y como ya lo hemos repetido anteriormente a otros foreros, lo que figura como información del estado de los embalses, ya sea horaria, diaria o semanal, es lo que emite en cada momento el Ministerio.
La página de embalses.net es un mero contenedor de dicha información, ni la edita ni la manipula.
Es decir que el que ha cambiado el intervalo de información es el Ministerio, no embalses.net.
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (30-jul-2017),Juan Miguel Torre (08-ago-2017)

----------

